# How to play SACD DSD .iso file in Windows PC ?



## JohnSantana

Hi all,

Can anyone please suggest me what is the software that I must use to successfully play .iso file that I have created from SACD DSD disc ?

I have tried to attach it using Daemon tools but it is not recognizable.


----------



## Radioking59

Are you trying to play it in native DSD or converting it to FLAC?

If you want to do it easily you could use JRiver. It's not free but they offer a trial I believe. 

If you want to do it for free you can use Foobar. This is going to require setting it up and I'm not sure to proper steps for that. I'm sure you can find a guide somewhere on the internet.


----------



## JohnSantana

radioking59 said:


> Are you trying to play it in native DSD or converting it to FLAC?
> 
> If you want to do it easily you could use JRiver. It's not free but they offer a trial I believe.
> 
> If you want to do it for free you can use Foobar. This is going to require setting it up and I'm not sure to proper steps for that. I'm sure you can find a guide somewhere on the internet.




Ah ok, I'll give it a try.
Does in this case I will need to buy separate hardware for that ?


----------



## Watcherq

No hardware needed.  If you're using foobar, you need only the various software plugins like foo_input_sacd,


----------



## JohnSantana

watcherq said:


> No hardware needed.  If you're using foobar, you need only the various software plugins like foo_input_sacd,




Cool, thanks man !


----------



## Watcherq

No prob.  Note that the DSD->PCM is a little demanding on this.  On normal Intel i3, i5 processors are fine.  On duo core Atom processors, not enough; you would need a DAC that does DSD.  Nowadays there quite a few of them like the iFI, iDSD Nano.


----------



## astrallite

A dual core atom can on Foobar2k can playback SACD ISO DSD but only in stereo mode. It chokes if you try to play multichannel SACDs.


----------



## JohnSantana

watcherq said:


> No prob.  Note that the DSD->PCM is a little demanding on this.  On normal Intel i3, i5 processors are fine.  On duo core Atom processors, not enough; you would need a DAC that does DSD.  Nowadays there quite a few of them like the iFI, iDSD Nano.







astrallite said:


> A dual core atom can on Foobar2k can playback SACD ISO DSD but only in stereo mode. It chokes if you try to play multichannel SACDs.




Cool, many thanks for the explanation again people.

My PC is core i5 already 

I'm thinking to upgrade my Sound Card into Asus Xonar STX http://www.asus.com/Sound_Cards_and_DigitaltoAnalog_Converters/Xonar_Essence_STX/ would that helps in terms of sound quality to play SACD / DSD or even Blu Ray Audio ?


----------



## sterling1

I'm confused, first it is not possible to record SACD DSD output, stereo or multi-channel. It will be converted to analog  in SACD player or sent to pre amp over HDMI for conversion. That leaves us with  DSD downloads in stereo only I believe. Downloading these and then converting to analog is where the process/procedure/equipment eludes me. So far, I've only come across one solution, a DSD stereo DAC, there a few out there now. Some have software for PC. Thing is, where do I find DSD music to download? And where's the multi channel DSD?


----------



## astrallite

sterling1 said:


> I'm confused, first it is not possible to record SACD DSD output, stereo or multi-channel. It will be converted to analog  in SACD player or sent to pre amp over HDMI for conversion. That leaves us with  DSD downloads in stereo only I believe. Downloading these and then converting to analog is where the process/procedure/equipment eludes me. So far, I've only come across one solution, a DSD stereo DAC, there a few out there now. Some have software for PC. Thing is, where do I find DSD music to download? And where's the multi channel DSD?


 
  
 Sony Playstation 3s with 3.55 firmware can take SACDs and make digital copies of them via a program called SACD Ripper. You can make ISO, or DSDIFF, or DSF file outputs, all of which the Foobar 2k player can read and playback (convert to PCM) with the SACD foobar plugin. Also you can burn a copy of the ISO to a standard DVD and play it on any SACD player that does not use the pit-reading-method (IIRC only Oppo DVD players, and the Oppo BDP-80 and BDP-83 can playback these ISOs as pure DSD through HDMI or analog outputs).
  
 Very few online retailers offer DSD downloads, so most people just buy SACDs and rip them with an old PS3. I actually bought an old PS3 for that purpose, and managed to archive some pretty rare albums like Mariah Carey's #1s, Titanic Soundtrack, Ayumi Hamasaki's My Story, Beyonce's Survivor, Shania Twain's Up!, and Globe Sessions by Sheryl Crow. Most of these are so rare that I haven't even seen them pop up on torrent sites yet.


----------



## Watcherq

Right now, DSD downloads (this covers .dff, .dsf, .wsd) are not that common, especially not on iTunes and its equivalent.  However, there are quite a few niche retailers including 2L.no, Blue Coast Records, Acoustic Sound's super hirez, Opus 3 Records and Nativedsd.com.  Again their genre is not *that* wide, mostly classical or Jazz, but then again, I remembered that was how CD started off.
  
 There *are* multi-channel DSD for purchase/download and there are players like Exasound's e28 that plays the multi-channel back without down-channeling into stereo.


----------



## sterling1

watcherq said:


> Right now, DSD downloads (this covers .dff, .dsf, .wsd) are not that common, especially not on iTunes and its equivalent.  However, there are quite a few niche retailers including 2L.no, Blue Coast Records, Acoustic Sound's super hirez, Opus 3 Records and Nativedsd.com.  Again their genre is not *that* wide, mostly classical or Jazz, but then again, I remembered that was how CD started off.
> 
> There *are* multi-channel DSD for purchase/download and there are players like Exasound's e28 that plays the multi-channel back without down-channeling into stereo.


 

 I think the cheapest way to play DSD from computer to HT would be through a HT receiver, heck you can buy a Sony STR-5800ES for a 1/3 less than the Exasound e28 and it does more, a lot more.


----------



## astrallite

sterling1 said:


> I think the cheapest way to play DSD from computer to HT would be through a HT receiver, heck you can buy a Sony STR-5800ES for a 1/3 less than the Exasound e28 and it does more, a lot more.


 
  
 Most receivers can't play multiple inputs at the same time though. The reason we want to rip it to the computer is not just for archival purposes (as most SACDs are no longer produced, so there's no way to rebuy them) but also for convenience, watch youtube, play games, and also listen to our DSD collection


----------



## JohnSantana

astrallite said:


> Most receivers can't play multiple inputs at the same time though. The reason we want to rip it to the computer is not just for archival purposes (as most SACDs are no longer produced, so there's no way to rebuy them) but also for convenience, watch youtube, play games, and also listen to our DSD collection




Wow,that's a truly home theater kind of device 
Thanks for the suggestion mate.


----------



## CJF Rodgers (Mar 31, 2018)

*Easily get those SACD ISO audio and
video files to play for you,
and resolve the problem of
"Windows can't access this disc",
by installing 'Foobar2000',
and the Foobar 'SACD component'.*
.
[Updated 2018.03.31]
.
.
.
For those of you like me who lack the
experience and knowledge of the typical
Head-Fi member, I have added the following
beginner's instructions to this discussion,
a discussion that helped me figure out
this process.
.
.
.
+++
.
Usually, I can open *.iso files
after I first mount them with 'MagicDisk',
or with 'Gizmo-Drive'.
With SACD *.iso files, however,
although the *iso will mount,
when I try to play or access the files,
I get the error,
"Windows can't access this disc."
.
+++
.
.
.
Foobar2000
.
Foobar2000 media player is an easy solution
if you use the following instructions
which will guide you to:
.
 - Install the latest 'Foobar2000'
version, and...
.
 - Install the 'Super Audio CD Decoder'
(sacd) component via the Foobar2000 program.
.
Foobar2000 is free (freeware)
that is completely free of malware,
and is free of any other nuisance-ware.
.
.
.
1.)
Download Foobar2000, and Run the *.exe file.
.
Go to:
http://www.foobar2000.org/download
.
Near the page top,
under the heading 'Latest stable version',
click the underlined portion of
'Download foobar2000 v.(...)',
which today is:
"foobar2000 v1.3.17".
.
That should immediately begin the download.
.
(or, that might give you the option to 'Run'
the installation immediately,
depending on your computer system setup.)
.
I recommend that you download the file,
or in other words, I recommend that you
'Save' the installation file onto your computer.
.
If you decide to 'save' it,
then after you have downloaded it,
double-click on the *.exe file
to begin the installation of Foobar2000.
.
I used all of the default installation options,
including having Foobar run at the end
of the installation.
.
I also closed the window
'Quick Appearance Setup',
which only runs automatically
the first time you run Foobar.
.
The 'Quick Appearance Setup' window is
accessible from the Foobar main-menu:
"View" >> "Layout" >> "Quick setup"
.
.
.
For reference:
.
The Foobar 'Standard installation'
creates two folders on your system.
.
The first folder is named 'foobar2000',
and it is at...
.
- 64-bit:
C:\Program Files (x86)\foobar2000
.
- 32-bit:
C:\Program Files\foobar2000
.
The second folder is named 'foobar2000',
and it is created within your user data,
as for example with Windows 8/10, at...
.
C:\Users\[USERNAME]\AppData\Roaming\foobar2000
.
.
.
2.)
The Foobar "SACD" 'Component' is Not at foobar2000.org
.
Unfortunately, I could not find 'SACD'
on the foobar2000.org page 'Components':
.
http://www.foobar2000.org/components
.
That page does, however, have a variety
of other components/addons for Foobar2000
that you might have an interest in.
.
.
.
3.)
The Foobar "SACD" 'Component' download location,
and a brief overview of that webpage.
.
Luckily, you can get the 'SACD' component
by going to page:
.
https://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/files/foo_input_sacd/
.
Near the page-top is a green-button that reads,
'Download latest version'
"foo_input_sacd-1.1.*.zip (*.* MB)".
.
Today it is 'foo_input_sacd-1.1.0.zip (2.7 MB)'
.
.
.
Additional SACD downloads, if desired:
.
I want to make you aware that other SACD
releases exist, just in case you have any
problems with the
'Looking for the latest version?'
version.
.
In the list below the 'Looking for the
latest version?' link, is a list of all
of the versions released over the years.
.
The first row is the same
as 'latest version' from above,
and the second row is the 'readme.txt'
for the latest version.
.
.
.
4.)
Download SACD
.
Download the 'Super Audio CD Decoder'
(SACD) by clicking either the button
"Download Latest Version ..."
or the link under 'Parent folder':
"foo_input_sacd-1.1.0.zip".
.
.
.
5.)
Extract the SACD *.zip file
.
After downloading the SACD *.zip file,
you need to extract the contents of the
*.zip file.
.
Recent versions of Windows (8/10) have a
built-in extractor, but you can always use
the freeware program '7zip' available at
www.7-zip.org
.
To extract the contents using Windows,
RIGHT-click on the *.zip file,
and in the drop-down menu,
click "Extract All...".
.
That will create a new folder named
'foo_input_sacd-#.#.#' which contains
three folders:
- dsd_transcoder
- filters
- src
and three files:
- foo_input_sacd.fb2k-component
- foo_dsd_processor.fb2k-component
- readme.txt
.
Only the file
'foo_input_sacd.fb2k-component'
is needed for you to install 'SACD',
and to get your SACD ISO audio
and video files to play for you.
.
.
.
6.)
Install SACD
.
To install the 'SACD' component,
start Foobar2000,
(if it is not already running)
and in the main menu at the top
of the Foobar program window,
click "File", and in the drop-down menu,
click "Preferences".
.
At the window 'Preferences: Components',
go to the bottom-right,
and click the button "Install...".
.
At the window 'Install Component',
navigate on your computer
to wherever you extracted the file
'foo_input_sacd.fb2k-component',
then...
.
Either:
- Double-click on the file
'foo_input_sacd.fb2k-component', or...
- Click on it once to highlight it,
and then click the bottom-button "Open".
.
Back at the window 'Preferences: Components',
click on the either of the bottom-right buttons
- "OK", or...
- "Apply".
It does not matter which:
They both do the same thing.
.
At the little new pop-up window
"foobar 2000 preferences",
allow Foobar to restart by clicking
"OK".
.
After you have installed the SACD component,
you do not have to leave the file
'foo_input_sacd.fb2k-component'
in its original location-- you can move it,
or delete it if you want to.
.
.
===
.
.
Tip: You can drag/drop folders
containing *.iso files
into Foobar2000.
.
---
.
Caution: The Foobar2000 media player's
volume is initially set at 100% .
.
.
===
.
.
Install a different SACD version
.
After you have installed the SACD
component in Foobar, you can install a
newer version, or an older version, by
repeating the process above.
.
Your previous version will be automatically removed,
and your most recent version will take its place.
.
.
===
.
.
Additional Foobar2000 components
.
Don't forget about the foobar2000.org
'Components' page I mentioned above,
if you want to add, for example,
an equalizer to Foobar:
.
http://www.foobar2000.org/components
.
.
===
.
.
Uninstalling Foobar
.
To uninstall Foobar in Windows,
you will need to close Foobar
so that it is no longer running.
.
If you try to uninstall Foobar2000
while it is running,
you will get a notice
"Unable to remove files".
.
When Foobar is no longer running,
go to 'Control panel' >>
'Programs and Features'.
.
At the window 'Programs and Features',
double-click on 'Foobar2000 v*.*.*'
(or click it once to highlight it,
and then click the list-top item
'Uninstall').
.
At the un-installation pop-up window
named 'foobar2000 Uninstall',
you will need to put a check-mark
in the box for
'Remove the folder completely'
to automatically have the
'foobar2000' folder deleted from
'C:\Program Files' (or 'C:\Program Files (x86)').
.
And, you will need to put a check-mark
in the box for
'Remove configuration data from (...)'
to have the 'foobar2000' user data folder
automatically deleted.
.
Click the bottom-button "Uninstall".
.
If you get a notice
"Unable to remove files",
it means Foobar2000 is running--
click the button "Cancel",
exit the running instance of Foobar2000,
and start the un-installation process again.
.
.
.
===
.
.
Where you are now.
.
You may or may not want to bookmark this
page, as I have done, so that you have
easy access to these instructions in the
future.
.
Personally, I also copied and pasted
these instructions into a text file on my
computer. Not that I have reason to
believe that Head-fi will not be around
forever, but things do happen.
.
The URL for this post is
http://www.head-fi.org/t/707725/#post_12379888
.
---
.
"All the best; intended."
.
- Christopher James Francis Rodgers


----------



## astrallite

Foobar does convert to PCM. The only way to natively play DSD AFAIK is either through a DVD ISO on a Oppo BDP-8x/9x or on a DAP that plays DFF files riped from a PS3.


----------



## kimjunwill

You could also try Jriver media center? Windows and Mac compatible


----------



## Michgelsen

A heads up for anyone following this thread: a new version is out for the foobar sacd input plugin (0.9.7), which no longer requires the ASIO plugin and proxy method like version 0.8.4 and earlier, but can directly output a DSD stream over DoP via WASAPI using foobar's WASAPI plugin.
 This has made playback more stable for me, especially when foobar has to give back exclusive control of the audio device for use by other programs.
  
  


astrallite said:


> Foobar does convert to PCM. The only way to natively play DSD AFAIK is either through a DVD ISO on a Oppo BDP-8x/9x or on a DAP that plays DFF files riped from a PS3.


 
  
 No. Foobar *does* natively stream DSD to a DSD-capable device, by wrapping the DSD stream in a PCM stream by means of DoP (DSD over PCM). This way it can play ISO files ripped by PS3, or DSF and DFF files. Obviously you need to have a DSD-capable device for this, set it up correctly with the foo_input_sacd plugin and use the WASAPI output plugin.
 If your device is not capable of DSD playback, foobar will indeed convert to PCM by means of this plugin. In other words: the sacd decoder plugin supports both native DSD output and PCM conversion. Choose _DSD mode_ in its preferences page (preferences > tools > sacd), and select _DSD : WASAPI (event) : [your device name]_ as the output device (preferences > playback > output).
  
  
 Edit: while it's possible to let foobar convert DSD files to flac in this way, it's best to first use the ISO2DSF utility for this, to prevent audible clicks. I just explained this here (download link to utility included there as well).


----------



## 514077

michgelsen said:


> A heads up for anyone following this thread: a new version is out for the foobar sacd input plugin (0.9.7), which no longer requires the ASIO plugin and proxy method like version 0.8.4 and earlier, but can directly output a DSD stream over DoP via WASAPI using foobar's WASAPI plugin.
> This has made playback more stable for me, especially when foobar has to give back exclusive control of the audio device for use by other programs.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I found that for playing DOP DSD, it's better to use 0.84 than 0.97.  The timer at the bottom right would rip through the track faster, and the track could only be listened to until the timer reached the end, cutting off the rest of the file.  0.8.4  solved that problem for me.  There is a help forum for Foobar2000 problems.  You'll have to search for it as I don't have the address on me right now.


----------



## Michgelsen

uelong said:


> I found that for playing DOP DSD, it's better to use 0.84 than 0.97.  The timer at the bottom right would rip through the track faster, and the track could only be listened to until the timer reached the end, cutting off the rest of the file.  0.8.4  solved that problem for me.  There is a help forum for Foobar2000 problems.  You'll have to search for it as I don't have the address on me right now.


 
  
 I do not experience this problem.


----------



## 514077

michgelsen said:


> uelong said:
> 
> 
> > I found that for playing DOP DSD, it's better to use 0.84 than 0.97.  The timer at the bottom right would rip through the track faster, and the track could only be listened to until the timer reached the end, cutting off the rest of the file.  0.8.4  solved that problem for me.  There is a help forum for Foobar2000 problems.  You'll have to search for it as I don't have the address on me right now.
> ...


 
 I'm glad to hear that.  I wonder why.  Maybe it's my OS or DAC.


----------



## almo89

Any idea why the new SACD encoder got rid of playing direct DSD for ASIO?


----------



## Michgelsen

If you read the changelog, you'll see under 0.9.0: 'Sketchy: Direct DSD output for compatible ASIO devices', and then under 0.9.7: 'direct DSD for ASIO removed'. My guess is that the developer couldn't get it to work properly/reliably, but obviously you would have to ask him if you would want to know for sure.


----------



## DanoRoo

I play them with JRiver Media Center.  Some sort of virtual mounting software is also needed along with JRiver.


----------



## almo89

michgelsen said:


> If you read the changelog, you'll see under 0.9.0: 'Sketchy: Direct DSD output for compatible ASIO devices', and then under 0.9.7: 'direct DSD for ASIO removed'. My guess is that the developer couldn't get it to work properly/reliably, but obviously you would have to ask him if you would want to know for sure.


 
  
 Thanks. With the update, I can use Wasapi to run to play DSDs which is much more stable, but my DAC's display says DoP. Shouldn't really be a difference right?


----------



## Michgelsen

DoP means DSD over PCM, which is exactly what you need to send a DSD signal over a connection originally designed for PCM signals. If your DAC says DoP, it means it is receiving the DSD stream correctly and thus that you have set up everything as it should be.


----------



## almo89

michgelsen said:


> DoP means DSD over PCM, which is exactly what you need to send a DSD signal over a connection originally designed for PCM signals. If your DAC says DoP, it means it is receiving the DSD stream correctly and thus that you have set up everything as it should be.


 
  
 Thanks. I did some research and was originally confused with the term DSD over PCM thinking it converts it the DSD to PCM. Apparently playing DSD natively through ASIO or using DoP is pretty much the same in terms of quality. Since now I can play my SACD iso files through WASAPI, I'll just stick with it. ASIO has always given me issues with buffers.


----------



## Claude Barreto

Hello there!
  
 I have a few SACD's I purchased a few years ago at the time I bought a used Sony SACD player. I have not played them that much lately because the HT setup is in LR and to make a long story short, I now have a DSD DAC and would like to rip the ISO image from the SACD. After I have the ISO file, I will be following instruction I found online to rip the individual DSD files from the ISO. I just don't have a way of ripping the ISO file from the SACD. Can anyone help me?


----------



## almo89

claude barreto said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I have a few SACD's I purchased a few years ago at the time I bought a used Sony SACD player. I have not played them that much lately because the HT setup is in LR and to make a long story short, I now have a DSD DAC and would like to rip the ISO image from the SACD. After I have the ISO file, I will be following instruction I found online to rip the individual DSD files from the ISO. I just don't have a way of ripping the ISO file from the SACD. Can anyone help me?


 
  
 Right now there's not an easy way to do that. You need a first gen PS3 that has SACD capability with an old firmware. It's also not for beginners.. You can check the computeraudiophile forums for more info. I saw a thread there that certain models of Oppo and Pioneer blu ray players can rip as well.


----------



## Michgelsen

Just wanted to inform fellow DSD-playing folks that the latest WavPack version, which is still in development, now has DSD functionality, meaning that WavPack can now be used as a format to pack/compress both PCM and DSD files, with tagging support. See here: https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php/topic,112529.0.html​ .


----------



## RockStar2005

Can anyone here answer this question please? Thank you in advance if you can!!


----------

